
Who Marries CEOs, Doctors, Chefs and Janitors (2016) - Reedx
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2016-who-marries-whom/
======
stared
For another interactive data visualizations, I enjoyed:

\- "Most Female and Male Occupations Since 1950"
[https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/11/most-female-and-male-
occu...](https://flowingdata.com/2017/09/11/most-female-and-male-occupations-
since-1950/)

\- "Singles, 18-64" \- on gender imbalance in various cities in the USA (in
particular, San Francisco and New York)
[http://jonathansoma.com/singles/](http://jonathansoma.com/singles/)

~~~
big_chungus
I'm a bit confused by the "Singles, 20-34" map in your second link. How can
there be more single men than women essentially everywhere if there is roughly
an even balance of men and women (which there is?) I don't know of any weird
dip in the female birthrate 20-34 years ago.

~~~
projectramo
More men are born than women but women live longer on average so the ratio
stays around even.

~~~
DoreenMichele
While the gender ratio for a particular age gets increasingly skewed. Past a
certain age, it's mostly old women. Since, on average, men tend to marry women
a few years younger than them, older women face a rather tough dating market
and it gets worse with every passing year that they fail to die.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> why do female dancers have a thing for male welders?

One thing to note is that it is likely that welders are some of the highest
paid blue collar workers in America. The other thing to note is that careers
in the arts are for the most part about passion, not money. Thus it is not
super surprising that someone with a career that does not pay a lot, would
want to pair with someone that has a well paying career that is spread out
through the country.

~~~
baron816
My guess is a lot of welders are marrying strippers.

~~~
bsder
I suspect that a welder probably has zero access to a "professional dancer"
other than that.

I'm a white collar worker, and that would probably be even my only access to a
"professional dancer".

~~~
blaser-waffle
Not sure why the downvotes. Outside of my cousin, who did a lot of serious
ballet as a younger lady, I can't think of anyone who does dancing on a pro or
semi-pro level without allusions to champagne rooms.

------
hn_throwaway_99
I thought it was interesting/funny that the top male-male coupling for
software developers was to "recreation and fitness workers". Apparently we
want someone to help keep us in shape after sitting all day.

------
fisxoj
The second author on the piece, Dorothy Gambrell, also publishes interesting
data at Very Small Array
([http://www.verysmallarray.com/](http://www.verysmallarray.com/)) and has
been writing the webcomic Cat and Girl
([http://catandgirl.com/](http://catandgirl.com/)) pretty much forever! She's
real neat.

------
Aperocky
There are too many job categories, the whole page would have been much better
if things are grouped more generally, like 'Teacher', 'professor', 'office
clerk', 'secretaries and admin', 'middle manager', 'senior management',
'programmer' etc.

'Truck driver' makes perfect sense.

------
baron816
> why do female dancers have a thing for male welders?

Are they exotic dancers?

------
heartbeats
>Unemployed, with No Work Experience in the Last 5 Years

>Eligibility Interviewers, Government Programs

Huh.

------
majos
Yikes.

> Male Dancers and Choreographers partner with: Unemployed, with No Work
> Experience in the Last 5 Years

~~~
djannzjkzxn
This seems unsurprising if you know male dancers. It’s almost entirely gig
work. The difference between an employed dancer and his unemployed friend is
that the employed one is having a good month.

------
yomly
This is cool but the hotlinks to the visualization seem to break UX on mobile.
Often I get jerked to the visualization as my reward for my thumb landing on a
link when trying to swipe to read. This is frustrating given that my screen is
small and the link density is high...

------
hhs
If interested, this was discussed in 2016 here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11081575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11081575)

------
keithnz
there's separate entries for "Computer Programmer" and "Software Engineer"
with similar, but not quite the same results.

~~~
baron816
Yeah, these job categories seem awfully out of date.

------
tejasmanohar
Is it just me or is it hard to get any meaningful insight on the strength of
each correlation from the visualization?

------
fortran77
It's interesting that a man will gladly marry a woman who makes less money
that he does, while a woman tend not to.

~~~
CrazyStat
Is this really more "open-minded"? Or is it just reflecting the traditional
cultural expectation that men should be the primary earner?

One could as well make the opposite: women are more open-minded because they
will gladly marry a man who makes more than them.

~~~
dx87
I don't agree with them about it being open-minded, but flipping the situation
in your example doesn't compare. Marrying up is going to improve your
networth, marrying down is going to lower it. Being unwilling to marry down,
but being willing to marry up, is just common sense to even the most closed-
minded person.

~~~
CrazyStat
You're dramatically underestimating the power of societal expectations.
Heterosexual couples in the US where the wife earns more than the husband lie
about their incomes [1] to reduce the difference in earnings. Going against
societal expectations is not "just common sense" to most people.

Full disclosure: my wife earns way more than I do, though that was not what we
expected when we got married.

[1] [https://www.census.gov/library/stories/2018/07/wives-
earning...](https://www.census.gov/library/stories/2018/07/wives-earning-more-
than-husbands.html)

------
bsder
Can _EVERY MALE PROFESSION_ really be marrying secretaries, middle/elementary
school teachers and nurses as this data suggests?

It would seem like you should eventually have a supply problem, no?

~~~
8f2ab37a-ed6c
There are about 4-5M female nurses+teachers in the US. Both jobs that require
major scale, and that happen to be 75-95% done by women.

